# What is the next thing you're going to eat?



## Kopachris

In response to the "What was the last thing you ate?" thread, here's a thread where you can post your anticipation for your next meal.

As for myself, I'm going to be eating meatloaf with mashed potatoes and gravy next. I just put the meatloaf in the oven. Can't wait!


----------



## Polednice

I was thinking about having a yoghurt... Damn you, now I'm definitely having a yoghurt! RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Klavierspieler

I'm going to have a piece of cinnamon-raisin toast.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Popcorn with mindless sitcoms.


----------



## Weston

Probably my words.


----------



## samurai

Weston said:


> Probably my words.


Please make sure you season them well before ingesting! :lol:


----------



## Lukecash12

I'm going to eat our family soup named "Grandmother's Soup" after my grandmother DePriest. Mulling over it, I'd like to start a thread because of Grandmother's Soup.


----------



## Couchie

Glass of wine. Very soon.


----------



## Kopachris

Lukecash12 said:


> I'm going to eat our family soup named "Grandmother's Soup" after my grandmother DePriest. Mulling over it, I'd like to start a thread because of Grandmother's Soup.


Somewhat coincidentally, Martin started a recipes thread earlier today. I see you've already started your own recipes thread, but perhaps you'd like to post in the other one as well? http://www.talkclassical.com/15560-recipes.html


----------



## Almaviva

Kopachris said:


> Somewhat coincidentally, Martin started a recipes thread earlier today. I see you've already started your own recipes thread, but perhaps you'd like to post in the other one as well? http://www.talkclassical.com/15560-recipes.html


We can always merge the two threads. I mean, after I get down from the clouds (see my Anna Netrebko experience) and resume normal moderating tasks. PS - I see that Krummhorn has taken care of it. He's manning the fort while I'm too gaga over Anna.

I'll be having lunch today at the restaurant of the MOMA in NYC. I don't know yet what I'll order. I guess I'll have to just post on the "last thing you ate" thread when I'm back.


----------



## Amfibius

In anticipation of another judgemental post from another member who took offence at a photo of a roast chicken ... I will say that I am going to eat some humanely slaughtered carrots for dinner tonight. Along with perhaps some free range peas.

In the meantime, here is a lamb shank I prepared earlier. Yes, I am aware that the baby lamb, innocent and pure, was dragged baa'ing from its grieving mother and sang _Agnus Dei_ to itself as a knife was slit across its throat and its short life spilled on the bloody floor to mingle with the death juices of other slaughtered lambs in the horrific repugnant death-house of an abbatoir - only to end up as a neatly packaged piece of meat in my local supermarket.










... and yes, it was delicious.


----------



## itywltmt

Lunch.

Toasted "Everything" bagel with plain creme cheese, from Tim's.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Amfibius said:


> I
> 
> In the meantime, here is a lamb shank I prepared earlier. Yes, I am aware that the baby lamb, innocent and pure, was dragged baa'ing from its grieving mother and sang _Agnus Dei_ to itself as a knife was slit across its throat and its short life spilled on the bloody floor to mingle with the death juices of other slaughtered lambs in the horrific repugnant death-house of an abbatoir - only to end up as a neatly packaged piece of meat in my local supermarket.


At least you made sure he didn't die in vain.


----------



## kv466

Amfibius said:


> In anticipation of another judgemental post from another member who took offence at a photo of a roast chicken ... I will say that I am going to eat some humanely slaughtered carrots for dinner tonight. Along with perhaps some free range peas.
> 
> In the meantime, here is a lamb shank I prepared earlier. Yes, I am aware that the baby lamb, innocent and pure, was dragged baa'ing from its grieving mother and sang _Agnus Dei_ to itself as a knife was slit across its throat and its short life spilled on the bloody floor to mingle with the death juices of other slaughtered lambs in the horrific repugnant death-house of an abbatoir - only to end up as a neatly packaged piece of meat in my local supermarket.


I like that description, Fibi! Very tasty.

This is a very difficult thread for me to post on as I usually don't know what I'm going to eat until about an hour before at most...guess I'll come here when I'm cooking something up.


----------



## Amfibius

Thanks kv466  For those who don't know what post I am referring to ... it is this one.

Anyway, here is another dish I prepared earlier. I was challenged to make a Beetroot themed dinner. This is what the finished dish looked like:










*"Beetroot smoked short rib, with beetroot crepe, beetroot confit, beetroot chips, beetroot fries, and beetroot jus"*

The prettiest thing on the plate is undoubtably the striped beetroot crepe - this is how to make it.










First, make a beetroot puree by putting some cooked beetroot in a blender. Adjust seasonings then add egg powder until it forms a paste-like consistency. Spread it flat on a trimmed silpat, then use a pastry comb to create the stripes. Place the silpat in a pan, and gently pour the crepe batter mixture on top. Cover the pan and cook in the oven for 5 minutes.










Trim the completed crepe and fill with diced beetroot. Whisk some eggs, then sous-vide at 71C for 30 minutes, then pipe into a cream whipper. Charge with one canister of N2O and pipe mixture into the crepe.










... gently fold the crepe ...










... and gently transfer to serving dish to await other ingredients.

Before anybody asks - I am not a chef. I am a very serious hobby cook!


----------



## kv466

*Fibi! Oh, please...oh, please! share your beet crepe recipe with me via PM!!!*

Ok,...aside from that rant,...I commend you for your cooking style and presentation; truly first class...I'm not kidding about wanting that recipe as I love all parties involved; if so, I may be compelled to share one of my most prized Peruvian recipes passed down to me from three generations at least. I rarely make food look as lovely as what you just posted but I'll give you some mean competition in flavor and combination performance! Haha,...no need to compete,...just share. Good to see you're eating nice looking stuff of high quality and even better that it is being prepared with the highest quality ingredients.

Keep up the good work, Fibi!


----------



## Lukecash12

Meh. I'm more of a repulsive looking food eater, myself. About to bite down on some intestine on a stick; It's kind of a Filipino thing.


----------



## kv466

Lukecash12 said:


> Meh. I'm more of a repulsive looking food eater, myself. About to bite down on some intestine on a stick; It's kind of a Filipino thing.


Hey, dude...I am extremely fond of cow heart, beautifully marinated...on a stick; served with a side of roast potato slices and large kernel Peruvian white corn with the best hot sauce on Earth...Anticuchos!

Tried it?


----------



## Lukecash12

kv466 said:


> Hey, dude...I am extremely fond of cow heart, beautifully marinated...on a stick; served with a side of roast potato slices and large kernel Peruvian white corn with the best hot sauce on Earth...Anticuchos!
> 
> Tried it?


Not with Peruvian white corn, but I've had my fair share of "hearty" tater and heart meals. Anticuchos is awesome, and Peruvian food always pleases me with it's earthiness, it's saltiness, the way the soup hits your chest after a swig of it. Another interesting dish is the Filipino "bolook". You simply take an egg with a half developed chick in it and boil it. There's no bone, just cartilage, so yuppie westerners are sometimes okay with it's texture. Predictably, it tastes like chicken and egg, and makes for a good marketplace snack.


----------



## kv466

Lukecash12 said:


> Not with Peruvian white corn, but I've had my fair share of "hearty" tater and heart meals. Anticuchos is awesome, and Peruvian food always pleases me with it's earthiness, it's saltiness, the way the soup hits your chest after a swig of it. Another interesting dish is the Filipino "bolook". You simply take an egg with a half developed chick in it and boil it. There's no bone, just cartilage, so yuppie westerners are sometimes okay with it's texture. Predictably, it tastes like chicken and egg, and makes for a good marketplace snack.


You and I can definitely sit down, have a wonderful lunch and talk great music anytime I'm sure!


----------



## clavichorder

In response to the OP, that's a really good question. Probably going to choke down these plain and unseasoned homemade lentils. Cooking is a work in progress.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> In response to the OP, that's a really good question. Probably going to choke down these plain and unseasoned homemade lentils. Cooking is a work in progress.


That's too bad. You should at least season them with some salt. Salt really helps bring out the natural flavor in just about everything (except water--arsenic brings out the natural flavor in water ).


----------



## Ravellian

Today for dinner I had some nice flounder with crab cake inside, along with some salad and tea. Donuts for dessert


----------



## Aksel

Amfibius: You have a Sous-vide? Holy crap, I'm jealous!


----------



## Kopachris

Honey-glazed, grilled pork chops. Honey and turmeric go _soooooo_ well together.


----------



## samurai

Awaiting delivery of some Chinese food for my wife and me: some spare-ribs and chicken lo mein .


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> That's too bad. You should at least season them with some salt. Salt really helps bring out the natural flavor in just about everything (except water--arsenic brings out the natural flavor in water ).


Turns out I seasoned them with butter, carmelized onions, pepper, salt, and threw a little egg in there for extra measure. It was pretty good.


----------



## Vaneyes

This is a simple week, after some extravagance last week. I just had aged cheddar, lettuce, tomato (with Miracle Whip), on multigrain toast. Next, it may be poached eggs on multigrain toast.

Re Miracle Whip, some may find this linked article of interest. Nothing about dominatrix, I promise.

http://www.thearticleboard.com/the-difference-between-miracle-whip-and-mayonnaise/


----------



## samurai

PB and J sandwich, washed down with a nice cold glass of milk {whole}.


----------



## CountessAdele

It was a mistake to read this thread at 11:15 at night. I'm sitting here mouth watering and tummy rumbling, in my college town where everything is open till midnight. Well maybe I'll just go for quick bite. No! No I already eat way too much junk food, makeups off, in pjs, ready for bed. (sigh) Guess I'll just munch some ice.


----------



## Kopachris

T-Bone steaks are currently on sale for $3.99/lb. where I'm at (usually $8.99/lb.). Guess what I'm having for dinner tonight!


----------



## Almaviva

I have a reservation tomorrow, pre-concert (Enirque Soro's Danza Fantástica, Sibelius'' violin concerto, Tchaikovsky's 5th) at a French restaurant. I'm planning to order two appetizers and a cheese dessert instead of an appetizer and an entree and sweet dessert.

This is what I'm planning to order, copied and pasted from the restaurant's web site:

Delicious blue cheese and Port Wine mousse piped in a miniature crispy puff pastry basket accompanied by thin slices of Port Wine poached fresh pear, finished with its natural syrup

Snails served with garlic and parsley butter accompanied with pesto toast

Selection of imported French cheeses and accoutrements

I'll pick the wine on site.


----------



## Vaneyes

Spaghetti, tomato sauce with hot Italian sausage. Argentina Malbec.


----------



## samurai

A peanut butter and jam sandwich chased by a nice glass of cold whole milk.


----------



## Almaviva

It's not what I'm going to eat any longer, but I want to correct the post above about the French restaurant, to say that I ended up not ordering the escargots, but rather a special of the day, delicious: a sea bass and craw fish pot pie with a puffy pastry top, with Parmesan risotto. Delicious!


----------



## Amfibius

Last night I had a dinner party! Here were the courses:










I revisited the mushroom omelette recipe from _Modernist Cuisine_.










... then served a duck l'orange, but with blood orange. The duck leg was cooked sous-vide as per MC. The potato is Thomas Keller's potato pave from _Ad Hoc at Home_.










... dessert was a simple cream caramel.

Not shown were pictures of the wine consumed nor the inebriated guests who could barely walk to their taxi.


----------



## Amfibius

Tonight, I had a couple of friends over. I was still feeling hung over from last night's dinner so the last thing I wanted was anything rich. What better food to make than "steamboat" - also known as Chinese hot pot. An aromatic broth is made from pork bones, chinese cabbage, ginger, and various dried herbs. Raw food is dipped into the boiling broth to cook. The broth gets richer as the evening progresses.

This is normally a simple dinner, but I could not resist the urge to make it look pretty!










Chicken, wontons, tofu, stuffed tofu, bitter gourd, okra, and shaved beef. Yes, that is raw chicken and raw beef. Don't worry it's perfectly safe - everything will be boiled.










Veggies were chrysanthemum leaves, choy sum, and Chinese cabbage.










Dried tofu, fried tofu, and more wontons.










Noodles and eggs.


----------



## kv466

Already got the smoker fired up with a rack of ribs!


----------



## Kopachris

kv466 said:


> Already got the smoker fired up with a rack of ribs!


Beef or pork? Or, knowing you, it could even be lamb.


----------



## Almaviva

Amfibius, if I bring a sleeping back and some nice DVDs to watch, can I stay in your place for, say, 78 days?
[Alma, hoping to be fed]


----------



## Aksel

Amfibius, the more I read of your posts here, the more I become convinced that we should be friends.


----------



## Amfibius

More than happy to cook a meal for anybody on TC who happens to visit  I get as much enjoyment from cooking as I do from listening to music.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Amfibius said:


> More than happy to cook a meal for anybody on TC who happens to visit  I get as much enjoyment from cooking as I do from listening to music.


I love duck. Roast duck is very yummy. Do you cook duck?


----------



## Amfibius

Yeah I do cook duck, see the post above  

So far I have made ... Peking roast duck, applewood smoked duck, chinese 8-treasure duck, braised duck, panfried duck breasts, duck confit, duck rillettes, and god knows what else.


----------



## kv466

Kopachris said:


> Beef or pork? Or, knowing you, it could even be lamb.


They were pork spareribs, my friend. Lamb? It could have been whole guinea pig!

I gotta say, however,...Fibi, you are a true artist. Anyone can go somewhere and order these things but you are putting them out like a true master...some of the plating reminds me of one of my heroes,...Hiroyuki Sakai!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Amfibius said:


> Yeah I do cook duck, see the post above
> 
> So far I have made ... Peking roast duck, applewood smoked duck, chinese 8-treasure duck, braised duck, panfried duck breasts, duck confit, duck rillettes, and god knows what else.


I think my favourite part of the duck is simply the marylands. Just roast the damn thing and deeeelicious. Though you could get more fancy like your dinner party. Lucky guests!


----------



## Vaneyes

Breakfast (just about every morning): Bran flakes with granola and sliced banana in milk. Creamy peanut butter on multigrain toast. Coffee and cream.


----------



## Ravellian

The perfect end to a perfect day


----------



## CountessAdele

I'm making my moms famous chicken noodle soup. Got the crockpot going, should be ready by lunch time tomorrow! Mmmm hot soup on a chilly day.


----------



## presto

I’m into bodybuilding and I’m constantly thinking about what I’m going to eat next.
You can train as hard as you like but you wont build muscle unless you eat well and I don’t mean cakes and biscuits!


----------



## Couchie

Kopachris said:


> What is the next thing you're going to eat?


The severed limbs of dead children.


----------



## Kopachris

Couchie said:


> The severed limbs of dead children.


You monster!


----------



## Couchie

Kopachris said:


> You monster!


'Tis true!


----------



## clavichorder

A knuckle sandwich and then some humble pie for desert.


----------



## Almaviva

My usual Friday night cheese and bread and wine.
Selections today:

Cendré de Lune, ashy triple crème Canadian cheese
Creamy Toscano soaked in Syrah wine, nutty Italian-style domestic (USA) cheese
Blacksticks, blue cheese from England
Morbier, yellow rim soft French cheese with a vein of blue
Délice de Bourgogne, pungent, creamy French cheese

Artisan, rustic baguette

2008 Conte di Bregonzo Amarone della Valpolicella, DOG, Italy - a wine from the Veneto region, with most vineyards around Verona, a red that has a rusty taste (some controlled oxidation is the rule in the unusual vinification process of this wine, which makes it really special), full body, and is truly delicious. My relatives in Italy up to a while ago were making wine under this appellation (they sold the vineyard to the Masi brand - their grapes have been incorporated into the Costasera bottlings of Masi's Amarone, which is actually better than the one I'm having today).


----------



## Couchie

^ How does one secure an invitation to an Almavivan cheese-fest?


----------



## Almaviva

Couchie said:


> ^ How does one secure an invitation to an Almavivan cheese-fest?


It's easy if you're a booby soprano.
It's harder if you're a green monster.


----------



## Aramis

Almaviva said:


> It's easy if you're a booby soprano.


And how about dicky tenor?


----------



## Couchie

Almaviva said:


> It's easy if you're a booby soprano.
> It's harder if you're a green monster.


----------



## Almaviva

Aramis said:


> And how about dicky tenor?


 Those are not welcome.


----------



## Almaviva

Couchie said:


>


I forgot to mention that you must be Russian. The one above looks German.


----------



## presto

Almaviva said:


> I forgot to mention that you must be Russian. The one above looks German.


This Welsh soprano is more to my liking!


----------



## Kopachris

I'll probably have a tuna sandwich and some Salt-and-Vinegar Pringles right after my bike ride, but for dinner, I'm making T-bone steaks (we got two meals' worth when they were on sale) with a mushrooms sauce.


----------



## clavichorder

Probably a buttered crumpet.


----------



## samurai

Some Italian food; probably pasta or pizza.


----------



## karenpat

omelet (sp?) with lots of veg and mozzarella cheese.  I'm not a low carb junkie but I just love to eat it.


----------



## CountessAdele

My brothers are visiting, which means lots of fast food and caffiene. Problem is, I've been eating much healthier lately and now when they visit the food I used to eat non-stop makes sick and I can hardly stomach as many soft drinks as I once could. But they don't want fruit or nutella toast with skim milk! My breakfast this morning? Last nights left over pizza and a coke. Ugh I'm in a junk food coma.


----------



## Igneous01

air... I JUST LOVE IT!


----------



## Orange Soda King

ANCHOVY PIZZA!!! 

(lowercase letters to get by no all-caps posts)


----------



## kv466

Halloween candy...lots and lots of Halloween candy!


----------



## Kopachris

Spaghetti and meatballs. I have a good recipe for the meatballs, too:

2 lbs. ground beef (80/20)
2 eggs
2/3 c. bread crumbs
1/3 c. shredded Parmesan cheese (I splurged a little and got the real stuff instead of the stuff that comes in a can this time)
2/3 c. milk
Salt and pepper
Thyme, basil, oregano, and garlic

Mix, form into balls, and bake at 350°F for about 20 minutes. Finish in the sauce.


----------



## kv466

Oven roasted picnic shoulder...woke up early to apply wet rub and get ready to roast!


----------



## Vaneyes

A Bird's Nest.


----------



## clavichorder

I've had nothing but cereal all day. Things are disorderly and my clavichord is out of tune.


----------



## violadude

Grilled ham and cheese sandwich with fruit


----------



## kv466

*Please Help!*

I don't know but I hope that it has absolutely nothing to do with Thanksgiving! Just when I'd had my turkey fix,...my neighbor (sweet, wonderful lady) gives me a whole plate full of her amazing baked treats that she gives me each year around this time.

Now, I go and see if there's any bit of my homemade sweet potato pie left and as there wasn't I just grabbed the whipped cream and started taking it right out the can! I've got a problem...I need to have something terrible for dinner so that I can break this eating binge I apparently am on.


----------



## Chrythes

A big pot of a lot of tomato pasta, chopped tomatoes, mushrooms, fried minced beef, rice, more tomatoes and basil. 
Trying to live cheap as a pseudo student.


----------



## samurai

Some sliders.


----------



## Kopachris

kv466 said:


> I don't know but I hope that it has absolutely nothing to do with Thanksgiving! Just when I'd had my turkey fix,...my neighbor (sweet, wonderful lady) gives me a whole plate full of her amazing baked treats that she gives me each year around this time.
> 
> Now, I go and see if there's any bit of my homemade sweet potato pie left and as there wasn't I just grabbed the whipped cream and started taking it right out the can! I've got a problem...I need to have something terrible for dinner so that I can break this eating binge I apparently am on.


Heh. I'm probably going to have some turkey soup soon. We made the soup out of the wings when we cooked the turkey, because the bird wouldn't fit in the roasting pan with the wings on.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Who knows what or when? I'm starving but everything in my house has to be cooked.


----------



## Kopachris




----------



## Lenfer

I LOL'd when I saw this thread *Kopachris*. I was thinking of eating an *Irishmen* but think I'll go with a bar of chocolate but which one? :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

Meatloaf.

View attachment 3945


----------



## eorrific

Lenfer said:


> I LOL'd when I saw this thread *Kopachris*. I was thinking of eating an *Irishmen* but think I'll go with a bar of chocolate but which one? :devil:


Ooh, I think I will be running out to the store to buy one of those. :cheers:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> I LOL'd when I saw this thread *Kopachris*. I was thinking of eating an *Irishmen* but think I'll go with a bar of chocolate but which one? :devil:


----------



## kv466

Ropa Vieja


----------



## Lenfer

Kirsch cherries covered in dark chocolate.  I am going to miss these.


----------



## aleazk

kv466 said:


> Ropa Vieja


jaja, los que entendemos español sabemos muy bien que significa eso, jaja. Mi abuela todos los viernes, al preguntar que había para comer: ropa vieja!, jaja


----------



## Cnote11

Ugh, I pigged out last night with chocolate chip ice cream mixed with Hershey's Cookies 'n' Cream discs throw in topped with pudding, caramel, and whipped cream. For lunch today I'm about to go make myself a salami, tomato, and swiss cheese sandwich with carrots.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Soon I will eat dinner. It will consist of garlic bread and ravioli and for dessert, apple pie with ice cream.


----------



## Vaneyes

This....

View attachment 4201


----------



## samurai

A banana and some peanut butter {crunchy, of course!}.


----------



## Kopachris

Probably some leftover cheeseburgers that my family saved for me for after work.


----------



## Philip

My girlfriend 

jk


----------



## Cnote11

Sounds quite appetizing, Philip.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm currently content with these.

View attachment 4213


----------



## Cnote11

Just had potato soup that my father made. Great stuff with green onions (scallions) and celery in there for extra goodness.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Off on vacation, see you all in two weeks!


----------



## kv466

Red beans and white rice w/ a broiled pork chop.


----------



## Cnote11

Oddly confused to why he posted that in this thread. Mistake I think, unless he's planning eating the palm tree and sand.


----------



## kv466

This is where his buddies lurk.


----------



## Cnote11

I figured as much. Ah, food. The best way to bond with other people.


----------



## Kopachris

Easter dinner: ham (how un-kosher ) cooked with pineapple and cherry glaze, scalloped potatoes, and mixed vegetables with homemade cheese sauce.










Okay, so the picture looks like a mess, but it'll still taste good.


----------



## hawk

Actually the picture makes the ham look quite delicious!


----------



## samurai

A PB and J sandwich with a big and cold glass of milk.


----------



## Cnote11

I had a great ham today, along with numerous kinds of kielbasa and plenty of other food, including delicious cake.


----------



## Cnote11

samurai said:


> A PB and J sandwich with a big and cold glass of milk.


I do love a big and cold glass of milk. I never took a bite of a PB and J sandwich until I was 21.


----------



## Kopachris

Cnote11 said:


> I had a great ham today, along with numerous kinds of kielbasa and plenty of other food, including delicious cake.


Erm... this is the "What _is the next_ thing you're _going_ to eat" thread.


----------



## samurai

Cnote11 said:


> I do love a big and cold glass of milk. I never took a bite of a PB and J sandwich until I was 21.



@ CNote, That is really amazing to me; from the time I was a little kid in Brooklyn {and that's a long, long time ago}, I've been eating peanut butter and jam/jelly sandwiches. I bet once you took your first bite at 21, you were hooked on them, yeah?


----------



## Cnote11

Aha, no! I don't think I ever had another one. I did like it though. I found it strange myself, since all my family eats them, and so all the kids who went to school.


----------



## Cnote11

Kopachris said:


> Erm... this is the "What _is the next_ thing you're _going_ to eat" thread.


You can take that all and put it say what I'm going to eat next, because surely I'll be eating leftovers next... and more cake. and chocolate...


----------



## Moira

Off to children's theatre to see Alice in Wonderland. One of those theatres that allow eating during the performance. May buy a pizza there for brunch. So probably pizza.


----------



## Vaneyes

Steak & Guinness Pie

View attachment 4353


----------



## Kopachris

Salmon, lobster, and pasta. I'll have more details in the "Last thing you ate" thread in a few hours.


----------



## Cnote11

I've already decided my first dinner for when I get into Scotland. Either come form of curry chicken or chicken terriyaki with some japanese (sticky) rice and udon noodles with mixed vegetables. Now I just have to decide what I want my departing meal to be


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> I've already decided my first dinner for when I get into Scotland. Either come form of curry chicken or chicken terriyaki with some japanese (sticky) rice and udon noodles with mixed vegetables. Now I just have to decide what I want my departing meal to be


I *love* Japanese food.


----------



## kv466

Got me a rack o' ribs ready to be smoked for hours! NBA Playoffs, baby!


----------



## Vaneyes

Thank you to Philip for liking my Steak & Guinness pie of April 10.

Tonight, my favorite...Tourtiere.

With a glass or two or three of Argentina Syrah/Shiraz.

View attachment 5069


----------



## samurai

A gyro sandwich


----------



## kv466

samurai said:


> A gyro sandwich


Oh, man, I was just thinking about gyros today and how I haven't had 'em in a long time. There's this place here called Miami Subs and they're _okay_ but not great...now I think you've pushed me over the edge, though, and I will go there!


----------



## samurai

@ KV, I just hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoyed mine! :wave:


----------



## Turangalîla

I'm going to have ribs, potatoes, and vegetables! Oh, and Timbits! (If you are not Canadian—or are not familiar with Tim Hortons—you will not have been able to taste these little donuts of joy...)


----------



## Philip

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Timbits! (If you are not Canadian-or are not familiar with Tim Hortons-you will not have been able to taste these little donuts of joy...)


You mean doughnut holes... ?


----------



## samurai

A peanut butter and jam sandwich with a cold glass of milk.


----------



## Badinerie

Hienz Tomato soup at lunch time. Right now though Im having a cup of tea and a Kit Kat.


----------



## Vaneyes

Yep, it had a face.

View attachment 5187


----------



## Vaneyes

Couldn't find a suitable pic for...
Chinese noodle broccoli mushroom shrimp soup.


----------



## Kopachris

Probably enchiladas with some very hot habanero sauce.


----------



## Kopachris

Kopachris said:


> Probably enchiladas with some very hot habanero sauce.


I know I probably shouldn't be eating spicy Mexican food right before bed, but I live on the edge.


----------



## kv466

Ham and cheese omelette. When's Sun gonna rise?!! Ate dinner way too early.


----------



## Kopachris

kv466 said:


> When's Sun gonna rise?!!


http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=Hialeah,+FL


*May. 24, 2012**Rise**Set*Actual Time6:31 AM EDT8:05 PM EDTCivil Twilight6:05 AM EDT8:30 PM EDTNautical Twilight5:35 AM EDT9:00 PM EDTAstronomical Twilight5:03 AM EDT9:32 PM EDTMoon9:27 AM EDT11:09 PM EDT

Length Of Visible Light: 14h 24m
Length of Day: 13h 33m
Tomorrow will be 0m 50s longer


----------



## neoshredder

Probably one fully cooked lean burgers that HEB has. Add 2% cheese, buns, ketchup, and mustard.


----------

